# Murray?



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Someone sent me these pictures asking what it was.

Looks like a Murray built middleweight with the external Delta signal lights mounted to the tank.
I've seen a few pictures of this style tanklight bike in the past but, can't recall what it was. Thinking it was called a Rocket or something. [emoji102]  
Anybody know?
Not much for reference material on these that I could find. Not much value either but, just trying to help out the owner.
Sorry about the pics, it's what was sent to me.










It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 19, 2015)

It's a Hawthorne. It just says Hawthorne on the chainguard. Don't know what they called it.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks gene. The owner just sent me a picture of the badge. Hawthorne. 
I recall this tank with the external lights model had a name, just can't recall it.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's one like it, but not much for information.......

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/hawthorne-delta-light-tanker-trade-bait.25404/


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 19, 2015)

And a girls version, again no model name.

http://vanscyoc.net/blog/plugin/tag/tank


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm not Gene but your welcome anyway.







jd56 said:


> Thanks gene. The owner just sent me a picture of the badge. Hawthorne.
> I recall this tank with the external lights model had a name, just can't recall it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry, thanks for your input anyway.
Not Gene then who....thought I knew just about everyone's real name. Don't want to make that mistake again.
John

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 20, 2015)

That's OK I've been called much worse. LOL. I know both Gene and my user names have Higgins in them. I'm Jim the grip guy.


----------



## ratina (Jul 20, 2015)

It's a Snyder built bicycle. The dropouts are a dead giveaway. Sprocket is similar to Murray, but has triangles near the center.


----------

